# Double Drop/Chicken Rigs



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

So I have always just picked these up at some of the local tackle shops just because it was easier when we were able to get out on the boat pretty much every weekend. Well now that the weather is not good enough to go offshore I have some extra time and want to try making them myself instead of buying them. I've already researched how to tie them but I was looking for a little advice on what pound test to you and if it makes more sense to use flouro instead of mono (cost vs number of bites). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Mono is fine for chicken rigs. I use fluorocarbon b/c thats the only kind I ever have. 50 lb test is good.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

mingos, scamp, and trigger never seemed to mind out regular monofilament. i think we use thirty lb.. dont really amtter though a snapper gonna eat it no matter what it is.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

We use 40lb. mono on chicken rigs from 2/0 to 4/0. If we use 1/0 hooks, the 40lb. is a little tough to thread the hooks, so we go to 25lb. or 30lb.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I use 40# main line and 40# for my drops. Had great success with this setup, only time I would go heavier would of course be for deeper water and big fish! I use regular mono also. Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'm using these basically for mingos, triggers and anything similar that wants to bite. I guess I will stick with the mono then since it is cheaper to make than using flouro for all of them. It seems sometimes that tail whip from the snapper makes quick work of the line.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Are you tying dropper loops w a single piece of mono? If so there's no need to use any hardware except possibly a swivel at top. Everything can be on a loop, even the weight. The lighter lb. tests are probably best for your public spots but we use up to 80lb for our 3 and 4 hook rigs where we're using them strictly for trigger because they arent leader shy especially on our private spots. And when you're on a spot that's loaded with trigger(enough fish that will stop a 20oz lead mid water column) they can be very rough on a leader. That 80lb loop will just pinch and fit through the eye on the 1/0 mustad "trigger" hooks. Also remember that if you're putting your hooks on a dropper loop, make sure you push the loop through the backside of the hook so that the hook point doesn't curl back into the leader.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*mingo rigs*

i buy little mingo rigs from walmart 1.oo ea. have constantly caught fish while other guest,s caught nothing, get about 10 at time. they dont catch just






little fish. also use medium action rods, can feel every bite, 2 to 3 tics and u got a double, medium heavy rods, they just steal bait. use dime size squid.they have 2 #1 hooks, all u need is 6 to 10 oz weight.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

ryanbr said:


> Are you tying dropper loops w a single piece of mono? If so there's no need to use any hardware except possibly a swivel at top. Everything can be on a loop, even the weight. The lighter lb. tests are probably best for your public spots but we use up to 80lb for our 3 and 4 hook rigs where we're using them strictly for trigger because they arent leader shy especially on our private spots. And when you're on a spot that's loaded with trigger(enough fish that will stop a 20oz lead mid water column) they can be very rough on a leader. That 80lb loop will just pinch and fit through the eye on the 1/0 mustad "trigger" hooks. Also remember that if you're putting your hooks on a dropper loop, make sure you push the loop through the backside of the hook so that the hook point doesn't curl back into the leader.


Yes thats what I am tying. I don't like the ones that have tons of swivels and other stuff on them. The only hardware I like on them are the hooks and the top swivel. Don't have any private spots either, just public ones.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> i buy little mingo rigs from walmart 1.oo ea. have constantly caught fish while other guest,s caught nothing, get about 10 at time. they dont catch just
> View attachment 36825
> little fish. also use medium action rods, can feel every bite, 2 to 3 tics and u got a double, medium heavy rods, they just steal bait. use dime size squid.they have 2 #1 hooks, all u need is 6 to 10 oz weight.


Hmm I havent seen those before. Do they have a ton of swivels on them or just the top one?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

they have 1 swivel at top, 2 doubled dropper rigs with red bead and swivel, 1 swivel at bottom, at walmart on 29 straight across from counter. went yesterday, caught a cooler full of triggers, white snapper, 1 scamp and 3 snapper 15 to 20 lbs and too many to count big snapper. use dime to quarter size squid. i was just usinf a 650 penn with 15 lb line, between thowing up i had fish on all day.did use all 10 rigs for 4 people, .have #1 hooks, red


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Mono is fine for chicken rigs. I use fluorocarbon b/c thats the only kind I ever have. 50 lb test is good.


+ 1


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> they have 1 swivel at top, 2 doubled dropper rigs with red bead and swivel, 1 swivel at bottom, at walmart on 29 straight across from counter. went yesterday, caught a cooler full of triggers, white snapper, 1 scamp and 3 snapper 15 to 20 lbs and too many to count big snapper. use dime to quarter size squid. i was just usinf a 650 penn with 15 lb line, between thowing up i had fish on all day.did use all 10 rigs for 4 people, .have #1 hooks, red


I found some of these in my tackle box. What is the purpose of the swivel at the bottom? I thought it was a little unusual. (General question for anyone who knows.)


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Swwivel*



aroundthehorn said:


> I found some of these in my tackle box. What is the purpose of the swivel at the bottom? I thought it was a little unusual. (General question for anyone who knows.)


The one on the bottom should be a snap or snap swivel to make weight size change easier.

I have fished ones without the swivel on the bottom with no problems. You can make a large loop for the bottom to make weight changes easier. JMHO C2


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Charlie2 said:


> The one on the bottom should be a snap or snap swivel to make weight size change easier.
> 
> I have fished ones without the swivel on the bottom with no problems. You can make a large loop for the bottom to make weight changes easier. JMHO C2


Thanks, that's what I figured.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

they do just have top swivel and botom snap botom snap, but not big anough for large weight, make a little loop out heavier line to hook to swivel. if nothing else for only a dollar they are good for spares if u run out home made.


----------

